# Stolen Gear



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 25, 2011)

My Warmoth Z/KL Hetfield thrashmaster was stolen about a week and a half ago at a friend's apt in Beaverton, Or (outside of Portland)
Any leads would be greatly appreciated. If you come across it, please PM me. I do check it frequently.

It's exactly as appears in the pics, but the bridge pickup has been swapped out for a Dimarzio Moe Joe, (polepieces, not rails)

Also has 2 small holes now near the toggle where split switches used to be.
There's also a Hipshot Tremsetter installed.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 25, 2011)

Sticking this up top for a bit. 

Good luck recovering it man!


----------



## Pooluke41 (May 25, 2011)

Shit man.


----------



## Arterial (May 25, 2011)

I can't help because i'm in Australia, but I honestly wish and hope you get it back from whatever d*ckheads stole your guitar.

=[


----------



## Hyliannightmare (May 26, 2011)

good luck man, hopefully the person is stupid enough to try to sell it on CL or something


----------



## sell2792 (May 26, 2011)

Lurk eBay and CL I suppose. Did you file a police report?


----------



## Nile (May 30, 2011)

Someone should make a program that fucking searches ebay, cl, and kiji constantly for keywords. Seriously.


----------



## MFB (Jun 2, 2011)

Nile said:


> Someone should make a program that fucking searches ebay, cl, and kiji constantly for keywords. Seriously.



Closest you'll come is this, which searches all three of those 

musical instruments : craigslist eBay kijiji mash : United States

Did a search with keyword "Z" for body style, and under model I selected "Warmoth" and only found Jazz basses and necks, etc...


----------



## Zeff (Jun 4, 2011)

good luck man, I found my jackson rr1 on ebay about 8 months after it was stolen. 

Check all the pawn shops/music stores in the general area.


----------



## themike (Jun 7, 2011)

Zeff said:


> good luck man, I found my jackson rr1 on ebay about 8 months after it was stolen.
> 
> Check all the pawn shops/music stores in the general area.


 
Did you get it back?


----------



## Zeff (Jun 8, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Did you get it back?



Yes but because I did file a police report. The dept had to contact eBay and provide documentation. Took about 2 months to get it back in my possession.


----------



## samincolour (Jul 22, 2011)

Any news on this? I hate seeing stories about stolen gear


----------



## iff (Jul 26, 2011)

MFB said:


> Closest you'll come is this, which searches all three of those
> 
> musical instruments : craigslist eBay kijiji mash : United States
> 
> Did a search with keyword "Z" for body style, and under model I selected "Warmoth" and only found Jazz basses and necks, etc...



Just as a tip when using Jaxed - don't bother choosing anything under "model". It's just adding that word to your search ("Warmoth" in your example), which you could do yourself in the "search" textbox if you wanted to.



Best of luck with the guitar.


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 14, 2011)

> Fort Wayne, Indiana. "JASON HARRIS" on truss rod cover. I bought it in about 1997, but don't have the serial number. It has several chips in the paint on the tip of the headstock (one from a ceiling fan the very first day I got my guitar). You can tell I tried making a badly amateur repair with purple nail polish. There is a small gouge on the front of the body beneath the bridge and a little chip on the top edge (as you hold while playing it.)
> 
> I replaced the tone and volume pots just two months ago with identical Carvin factory parts. This is a well played, working guitar. It has been with me everywhere, including the nationally released promotional CD for Indabamusic.com.
> 
> ...



Carvin.com BBS :: View topic - My Dear Beloved Purple DC127 was STOLEN, please read!


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Sep 20, 2011)

To the owner of the Warmoth: I'm living in Boise, ID. I actively search on CL and am always looking around on what's going on in the city. If by some reason I see this axe show up in my area I will make sure to let any shop selling it, or you, know immediately.


----------



## tomseiker (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll forward these pics around, I have family and friends all over OR. Hope you get your stuff back, man.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 9, 2012)

Been a year now, not a sign of it anywhere.
Now persuing compensation from my friend who was borrowing it when it was stolen.


----------



## Luke Acacia (Nov 8, 2012)

I had a Marshall 1960, Peavey Valveking, Dinky DK5M and an array of pedals, mics and leads stolen off me earlier in the year out of my car.

Worst feeling EVER!


----------



## xFallen (Dec 16, 2012)

Man people really are dirty now adays stealing a mans instrument is like stealing his soul :L


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Dec 24, 2012)

Nile said:


> Someone should make a program that fucking searches ebay, cl, and kiji constantly for keywords. Seriously.




This help?

SearchTempest Online Classifieds Search - All the Classifieds. One Search.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 6, 2013)

good luck man, at least it should be easy to spot, pretty unique axe


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 6, 2013)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> good luck man, at least it should be easy to spot, pretty unique axe



For real?


----------

